# Cladophora - any surefire way to get rid?



## brumbird (29 Mar 2015)

Hey folks

I need to take down and move my 160l tank in a couple of months as it is at the "tank sitters" aka mom and dads garage whilst we move into and renovate our new house.

Its always had a clado problem and i dont mind a bit as it looks quite good on the wood but its knitting the plant stems together amd removing it means i often break the stems of the plants i want to keep.

I am planning a complete rethink for this tank but would like to use the wood and some of the plants. Is there a way of eliminating the clad from the tank? I can scrub the wood and let it dry out, and wipe the plants/sift through the more delicate ones but i cant help thinkng if one strand makes it in there will be big green pompoms again in no time.

Any and all thoughts and suggestions welcome


----------



## Ghosty (29 Mar 2015)

I suppose it's like everything else, if your willing to remove bits as and when the pop from what I just read, h202mp, and liquid carbon can help,

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=75020


----------



## Andy Thurston (29 Mar 2015)

liquid carbon in high doses should help


----------



## brumbird (29 Mar 2015)

Thanks guys - i can put the plants in a different tank to do an easycarbo overdose.


----------



## Martin in Holland (30 Mar 2015)

If all failed, do a blackout with excel treatment before and after.


----------



## brumbird (30 Mar 2015)

Wouldnt that upset my plants as well?


----------



## fablau (29 Apr 2015)

Dose nitrates. Be sure to have plants in your tank, and Clado will go away...


----------



## Andy Tran (3 Jun 2015)

I turn my pumps off, spot dose with EasyCarbo using a pipette and leave it to sit for a few minutes before turning the circulation back on again. The algae goes brown and withers away within a week. With spot dosing you can use way less EasyCarbo so it won't harm more sensitive plants in a established tank


----------

